# I'm curious...



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I know you guys that are into props for Halloween go all out and from what I've seen you take a lot of pride in your work. Most all I've seen is quite impressive, but what I'm wondering is, do you go all out for other holidays? I mean especially where Christmas is concerned. I'm pretty certain that some of you must. I couldn't see if you went hog wild on one holiday and then roughly 10 1/2 months out of the year, your walls, yards and other things you decorate go so unadorned. It seems like it would be maddening. :googly: 

Good stuff for All hallows you guys! I'm just wondering here is all. :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Christmas? What's Christmas? 

Oh that other holiday near the end of the year. 

We don't that one  Other than putting up a bunch of white lights.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Halloween is the only fall /winter holiday that I decorate for. The rest of the time, I am so involved in other hobbies, I don't have time to decorate. I am an avid Sand Duner, so Thanksgiving, Xmas, New Year and Presidents day is at the Dunes.

The only other holiday that has any meaning to me and my family is st. patricks day. I am irish, and our family gets together for food, fun and BEER!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I do decorate a bit more than the average person for Christmas but no where near the effort I put out for Halloween. I got married last year and moved to a new house. My neighbors didn't want me to move. They like the display. Jury is still out on the new neighbors .

The old house was much better for decorating both holidays.

Here are a couple of Christmas shots Each tree took about 2hrs to wrap & about 1 hour to un wrap in the spring. (I don't miss the work)

















Here are some Halloween shots.
















I haven't figured out how I'm going to decorate the new house yet.

It's a colonial so it's a big box with not so much character as the last one.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice photos Tom. I like those eyes in the last pic.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks ScareFX,

I think I got the idea for the eyes from a Martha Stewart web site.
Real easy, and cheap too. Took me about 1 hour to do and got the most complements.

I'll most likely do it in the new house as well.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Ya know, come to think of it...I do decorate for Xmas, but not NEARLY as much as I decorate for Halloween...We do the Xmas tree and the house lights and all, plus the giGANTIC xmas village, but Xmas is tame compared to Halloween...

Plus, Halloween is the only holiday I plan for almost every day!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We decorate for X-Mas as well. But it's mostly lighting. We turn the front porch pillars into candy canes etc. I love all the holidays, it's just that Halloween and haunting is my hobby, so that goes on all year long.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

SpectreTTM is my type of person, because I also do props for both Halloween and Christmas. Christmas needs just as much attention as Halloween does. Have you seen some of the stuff they do.. Since I have finished my Crypt and FCG and not to mention my Johnny Appleseed Scarecrow and have been working on Christmas stuff again this year. Basically I have a lot of Christmas lights that are connected to my computer and are synced to Christmas music. Last year I bought a Candy Cain Christmas tree from Menards and modified so I could control are branches of the tree with my controller. It was awesome.(Picture below) This year I am going to make a Snowball Fighting Snowmen scene. I have a picture someone sent me of his last year, that picture is below. I have not started on it yet because the crypt took so long to complete. But, I am working on it. My snowmen will have three balls instead of 2 like the other one, I say balls with a smile of course. I already have a computer that will controll its every action. And it will keeps score. The first picture is my protype tree for this year.

Proto-type Tree for this year









My Menards MOd Tree from Last year









What I am building this year. Snowball Fighting Snowmen


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Halloween is a 12 month production, All I do is prop build year round. I leave Christmas for my dad


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My wife decorates for christmas, but would it be inappropriate to have a hang-man Santa? Or how 'bout headless reindeer?
I think I might get into Christmas afterall!

Oh yea. I changed my Avatar.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have been talking to John from Pumpkinrot.com, some of you may know him. I think most people have seen pictures of his front lawn on Halloween. I don't think Halloween ever leaves John totally. These are pictures of John's tree on Christmas. Dr. Morbius might get a kick out them. Sorry, they may be a little big. Didn't know how to resize on here.

Full Tree









Close up


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I Love that! LOL!

I have seen Black Halloween trees, but this is _definitly twisted!_


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's my kinda tree DeathTouch! John does a great job. 

I don't think the wife and kids would let me decorate like that for Christmas. They already think I'm strange. They might send me away for that.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> That's my kinda tree DeathTouch! John does a great job.
> 
> I don't think the wife and kids would let me decorate like that for Christmas. They already think I'm strange. They might send me away for that.


If they do send you away ScareFX, tell me where you are so I can send that tree your way. LOL.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I would like to decorate for christmas, but my house is completely surrounded by trees, so no one would be able to see it. I do like setting up a snow village inside though. My dream is to have a haunted attraction in October, then turn it into a huge chritmas display during december, with lights, snowvillage, and other fun stuff.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

mikeq91 said:


> I would like to decorate for christmas, but my house is completely surrounded by trees, so no one would be able to see it. I do like setting up a snow village inside though. My dream is to have a haunted attraction in October, then turn it into a huge chritmas display during december, with lights, snowvillage, and other fun stuff.


You must be joking, that would be the best thing. Trees and Christmas, do you see the connection? Anyway, just sting lights on the Chrismats tree. Everyone does that.

Oh, I have a link for my first Christmas Display Video. It is real player if you got it.

https://home.comcast.net/~sloatbyte/santa.rm


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Oh, I have a link for my first Christmas Display Video. It is real player if you got it...


Nice display DeathTouch. The fading effects really enhanced the look. My typical white lights are pretty plain by comparison. Maybe I need to think about upgrading


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I decorate for Xmas, but I only do it for the kids. We get a tree, put some lights up outside the house, and I throw some lights and garland up here and there inside, but that's about it. I don't really celebrate Xmas myself, but my kids and the rest of our family do and my husband is Catholic, so I feel obligated to do something at least. If I could get away with it, I'd do a NBC theme.


----------

